# A Carer's Diary (Caring for someone with severe ME)



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Greg Crowhurst is compiling a carer's diary to show the issues and the reality of caring for someone with severe ME. You can watch Part 1 on "YouTube". Here's the link:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGsHr3x9pVE


----------

